# UFC 124



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

So who is going to watch this fight ?I think GSP is going to kick Josh a$$ big time. Like GSP team did.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am! I think GSP with hurt Josh. I used to like Josh until I watched The Ultimate Fighter and say what a jack wagon he is. Should be a good night of fights.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I am! I think GSP with hurt Josh. I used to like Josh until I watched The Ultimate Fighter and say what a jack wagon he is. Should be a good night of fights.


Pro I'm with you.I liked him in tell the show and then I hate the guy. I wish he would have got his ass kick from that big dude on the show.Josh got out coached and he will get another ass kicking on saturday.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure G.S.P. would of won easily before the Ultimate Fighter but now he is motivated it will be mass destruction. And in Montreal as well. Koscheck may be lucky to drag his butt out of the octagon under his own power.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Pretty sure GSP will win. I wan't to see him eventually take on Anderson Silva.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

If Anderson Silva gets past Vitor Belfort, I think the time has come for GSP v. THE SPIDER!!!!!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I Never doubted that GSP would win. What a beast!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dwight Schrutester said:


> If Anderson Silva gets past Vitor Belfort, I think the time has come for GSP v. THE SPIDER!!!!!


I agree! I would love to see GSP destroy Silva. He showed in his last fight how vulnerable he is to getting taken down, and GSP is as good at take downs as there is in MMA.

Overall, a good card, I enjoyed the night.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone pay for this anymore...? I have been watching UFC on the net for every match thus year


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Yonni said:


> Does anyone pay for this anymore...? I have been watching UFC on the net for every match thus year


I do! We have a "Fight Night" group that gets together and watch the fights in HD on a big screen w/pizza and soda. I think its much more enjoyable to watch the fights with friends, picking winners and talking trash. Sitting next to a Koscheck fan while he is getting a beat down is funner than watching it for free on a laptop ALONE, yes? We get enough people that the cost is $7 a person, that includes the pizza and soda, a cheap night of good entertainment.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Yonni said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone pay for this anymore...? I have been watching UFC on the net for every match thus year
> ...


I only wish! All of my buddies like Boxing, which is cool too. But none of them ever want to watch the PPV mma fights. So i head over to mma- core.com :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we pay for them still. I won some money on saturday on the fight. GSP work Josh over good. what a great fight night.


----------

